# Official Rosacea Thread



## Diane (Feb 16, 2005)

I wanted to start this thread because I have Rosacea and so do other members here on MUT. I thought it would be nice to be able to talk about it here because it is such a comfortable place. So, we can share skin care and makeup ideas. Although, this is in no a way a medical web site,Tony &amp; Reija were nice enough to allow this topic. Thanks you T&amp;R!




So, I'm going start off by posting some information about what Rosacea is. Feel free to Jump in anytime.

*What Is Rosacea?*

Most people have very little knowledge of rosacea, treatment, symptoms or the cause. Knowing the symptoms and finding the treatment that works for you is the best defense against the social and psychological trauma.
The rosacea classic symptoms are patchy flushing (redness) and inflammation, particularly on the cheeks, nose, forehead, and around the mouth. Rosacea typically appears between the ages of 30 and 50 and affects more women than men. As symptoms emerge slowly, rosacea may initially be mistaken for sunburn, leading to a delay in proper rosacea treatment. Rosacea treatment delayed is 'rosacea treatment denied'.

Rosacea is a hereditary; chronic (long term) skin disorder that most often affects the nose, forehead, cheekbones, and chin (*Dr. Berasques*). Groups of tiny microvessels (arterioles, capillaries, and venules) close to the surface of the skin become dilated, resulting in blotchy red areas with small papules (a small, red solid elevated inflammatory skin lesion without pus) and pustules (pus-filled inflammatory bumps). The redness can come and go, but eventually it may become permanent. Furthermore, the skin tissue can swell and thicken and may be tender and sensitive to the touch. Pustules are 'not' pimples. Pimples have a bacterial component to their makeup and are also mainly localized in and around the hair follicles while papules are a raised solid red lesion without pus.

Although it may first appear as early as the teen years, rosacea symptoms most frequently begins when rosacea sufferers enter their 30s, 40s or 50s as a flushing or transient redness on the cheeks or nose, and in some cases the chin or forehead. In this earliest stage, some patients may report stinging or burning sensations, including the feeling of dry or tight skin. 

"While the incidence of rosacea appears to be rising sharply as more people enter the most susceptible age, many mistakenly think it's just a complexion problem that will go away by itself -- it usually keeps growing worse if left unchecked," said Dr. Joseph Bikowski, assistant clinical professor of dermatology at the University of Pittsburgh. "Of greatest concern is that only a small percentage of rosacea sufferers realize that medical help is available from dermatologists to halt its progression and reverse its symptoms." 

Rosacea may be persistent and worsen over time, leading to permanent changes in appearance and affecting self-esteem. The condition is treatable. Most cases can be controlled easily by avoiding factors that trigger flushing, using sun protection, and by keeping the body well hydrated with water. 

As the condition progresses, flushing becomes more persistent and noticeable. Small, red, solid bumps (called papules) and pus-filled pimples (called pustules) may appear on the skin. Because these appear similar to acne, it is sometimes called acne rosacea or adult acne. However, unlike acne, there are no blackheads. Though rosacea is sometimes referred to as "adult acne," it is a distinctly different and often more serious condition than acne vulgaris, which most commonly occurs during adolescence. While both conditions can cause pimples, rosacea requires different therapy -- *acne treatments can actually make it worse* -- and rosacea rarely goes away by itself.

Small, dilated blood vessels may become visible, too. Often when people with rosacea blush, the enlarged blood vessels in their faces can look like thin red lines. 

In advanced cases, more of the face is affected. The skin swells, cysts form, and small, knobby bumps develop on the nose, making it appear red and swollen. This condition, called rhinophyma, is relatively uncommon and primarily affects men. It was the cause of the late comedian W.C. Fields' best-known feature -- his trademark bulbous nose. 

*Ocular Rosacea*: It can also cause a persistent burning and feeling of grittiness in the eyes or inflamed and swollen eyelids with small inflamed bumps. The eyes may become bloodshot and eyelashes sometimes fall out (Dr. Thiboutot). The rosacea ophthalmic signs are exceedingly variable, including blepharitis, conjunctivitis, iritis, iridocyclitis, hypopyoniritis, and even keratitis. The rosacea ophthalmic complications are independent of the severity of facial rosacea. Rosacea keratitis has an unfavorable prognosis, and in extreme cases can lead to corneal opacity with blindness. The most frequent signs of ocular rosacea, which may never progress, are chronically inflamed margins of the eyelids with scales and crusts, quite similar to seborrheic dermatitis, with which it is often confused. Pain and photophobia may be present. It is instructive to ask rosacea patients how their eyes react to bright sunlight.

*Stages - Plewig and Kligman Classification of Rosacea*

(Taken from their book, Acne and Rosacea, Second Edition, 1993)

*Stage I*: The erythema (redness) may persist for hours and days, hence the old term erthema congestivum (redness congestion). Erythema lasting only a few minutes is not early rosacea. Telangiectases becomes progressively prominent, forming sprays on the nose, nasolabial folds, checks, and glabella. Most of these patients complain of sensitive skin that stings, burns, and itches after application of a variety of cosmetics, especially certain fragrances and sunscreens. Trauma from abrasives and peeling agents readily induces long-lasting erythema, thus the facial skin is unusually vulnerable to chemical and physical stimuli.
*Stage II*: Inflammatory papules and pustules crop up and persist for weeks. Some papules show a small pustule at the apex, justifying the term papulopustular. The lesions are always follicular in origin, mainly in sebaceous follicles but also in the smaller and more numerous vellus follicles. Comedones do not occur. The deeper inflammatory lesions may heal with scarring, but scars are inconspicuous and tend to be shallow. Facial pores become larger and prominent. If there has been much solar exposure over decades, the stigmata of photodamaged skin becomes superimposed, namely yellowed, leathered skin (elastosis), wrinkles and solar comedones. The papulopustular attacks become more and more frequent. Finally, rosacea may extend over the entire face and even spread to the scalp, especially if the patient is balding. Itchy follicular pustules of the scalp are typical. Eventually, the sides of the neck as well as the retroauricular and presternal area may be affected.

*Stage III*: A small proportion of patients develop more serious expressions of the disease, namely large inflammatory nodules, furunculoid infiltrations, and tissue hyperplasia. These derangements occur particularly on the cheeks and nose, less often on the chin, forehead, or ears. The facial contours gradually become coarse, thickened, and irregular. Curiously, patients may not notice these disfigurements. The deranged appearance becomes evident when photographs from previous years are reviewed. Finally, the patient shows diffusely inflamed, thickened, edematous skin with large pores, resembling the peel of an orange. These coarse features are due to extensively inflammatory infiltration, connective tissue hypertrophy, massive fibrosis and elastosis, diffuse sebaceous gland hyperplasia, and extreme enlargement of individual sebaceous glands forming dozens of yellowish unbilicated papules on the cheeks, forehead, temples, and nose. Thickened folds and ridges may create a grotesque appearance mimicking leonine facies of leprosy or leukemia. The ultimate deformity is the phymas, of which rhinophyma is the prototype. 

*What Causes Rosacea?*

No one knows for certain what causes rosacea. Researchers have suggested several factors that may be related to its development: 


A disorder of the blood vessels that causes them to swell, leading to flushing. 
A genetic predisposition combined with certain environmental factors that may irritate the skin. 
Rosacea seems to affect fair-skinned people more often, though it can affect any skin type. Often several people in a family have the condition, thus it is believed to be at least partly genetic. The disorder may be somewhat more common in women, but is often more severe in men. In some cases, it may be associated with migraine headache, other skin disorders, and certain eye disorders, including blepharitis and keretitis.
Any one of the following warning signs can be a signal to see a rosacea expert for diagnosis and appropriate treatment before the signs and symptoms become increasingly severe:


Redness on the cheeks, nose, chin or forehead. 
Small visible blood vessels on the face. 
Bumps or pimples on the face. 
Watery or irritated eyes.
Rosacea is aggravated by many factors, including sunlight, physical and mental stress, sinus and allergy conditions, hot liquids, spicy foods, extremes in temperature, alcohol (either topically applied or orally consumed) and stress (*Drs. McKoewn, Wilkin, Wilkin, Wilkin*). But it is important to note that what aggravates one person's rosacea may have no effect on another person's condition (*Dr. Wilkin*)
The following other conditions can have symptoms similar to rosacea: 

*Acne* is the term for plugged pores (blackheads and whiteheads), pimples, and even deeper lumps (cysts or nodules) that occur on the face, neck, chest, back, shoulders and even the upper arms. Acne affects most teenagers to some extent, but can also affect adults in their 20s, 30s and 40s. While there is no permanent cure for acne, it is controllable.

*Psoriasis* causes the skin to become inflamed, while producing red, thickened areas with silvery scales. This persistent skin disease occurs most often on the scalp, elbows, knees, and lower back. In some cases, psoriasis is so mild that people don't know they have it. At the opposite extreme, severe psoriasis may cover large areas of the body.

*Eczema* is used to describe all kinds of red, blistering, oozing, scaly, brownish, thickened, and itching skin conditions.

The word atopic describes a group of allergic or associated diseases that often affect several members of a family. These families may have allergies such as hay fever and asthma, but also have skin eruptions called *Atopic Dermatitis*. The disease can occur at any age, but is most common in infants to young adults.

Eczema/Atopic Dermatitis in infants occurs mainly on the face and scalp, although spots can appear elsewhere. In teens and young adults, the eruptions typically occur on the elbow bends and backs of the knees, ankles and wrists and on the face, neck and upper chest.


----------



## Diane (Feb 19, 2005)

*Acne or Rosacea?*

Rosacea has been called 'adult acne' often. Sometimes rosacea is called 'acne rosacea.' However, technically acne is distinct from rosacea. While you may have acne and rosacea at the same time there is a distinct difference between the two. Acne is technically a condition while rosacea is a disease. Acne vulgaris is a disease different from rosacea. The International Rosacea Foundation has this to say about the subject:

"...Note: Pustules are NOT pimples. Pimples have a bacterial component to their makeup and are also mainly localized in and around the hair follicles....

...As the condition [rosacea] progresses, flushing becomes more persistent and noticeable. Small, red, solid bumps (called papules) and pus-filled pimples (called pustules) may appear on the skin. Because these appear similar to acne, rosacea is sometimes called acne rosacea or adult acne. However, unlike acne, there are no blackheads. Though rosacea is sometimes referred to as "adult acne," it is a distinctly different and often more serious condition than acne vulgaris, which most commonly occurs during adolescence. While both conditions can cause pimples, rosacea requires different therapy -- acne treatments can actually make it worse -- and rosacea rarely goes away by itself....

...The following other conditions can have symptoms similar to rosacea:

According to the American Academy of Dermatology, Acne is the term for plugged pores (blackheads and whiteheads), pimples, and even deeper lumps (cysts or nodules) that occur on the face, neck, chest, back, shoulders and even the upper arms. Acne affects most teenagers to some extent, but can also affect adults in their 20s, 30s and 40s. While there is no permanent cure for acne, it is controllable...." source &gt;

http://internationalrosaceafoundation.org/


----------



## Diane (Feb 28, 2005)

&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=392 border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=beautytitle colSpan=2&gt;Getting the Red Out &lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD colSpan=2&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top rowSpan=2&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=bodytext vAlign=top&gt;*Finacea, a new rosacea treatment, has proven effective in reducing redness*

by Annie Stuart

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=bottom&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD colSpan=2&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=600 border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top width=600&gt;&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=600 border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=bodytext&gt;Rosacea plagues 14 million Americans with facial redness, bumps, pimples, and visible blood vessels, yet its cause and cure remain elusive. But for now, there's help for the symptoms.

In a trial of 251 rosacea sufferers, azelaic acid gel (Finacea) was the surprising upstart, outlasting the effectiveness of the current top treatment, metronidazole gel (MetroGel). Finacea continued to improve symptoms throughout the 15-week trial, while MetroGel plateaued after just 8 weeks, says researcher Boni Elewski, MD, of the University of Alabama. "It even reduced redness, a difficult symptom."

And the treatment caused no major side effects, and most of the patients who experienced a temporary stinging sensation from the gel found it easy to tolerate.

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD colSpan=3&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;


----------



## Diane (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Moll, I'm sorry I didn't respond to your post sooner but I didn't see it.

Yes it is. I'm hoping that more people will feel comfortable enough to come and chat with us. I'm using the Rosacea kit from Botanicalworks.com right now and I really like it. It has all natural ingredients, it's very gentle and my skin likes it.

But I still want to try the *La Roche-Posay Toleraine Line *because I've heard so many good things about it from the support group at http://groups.yahoo.com/group/rosacea-support. Plus, Dr. Nase recommends it in his book Beating Rosacea: Vascular, Ocular and Acne Forms at http://www.drnase.com/_._ I've learned a lot from the group and Dr. Nase's book. Have you read it?

Toleraine isn't very expensive and many people have been able to tolerate it and have seen improvements. So, of course I have to try it. lol





Originally Posted by *mollmarie* It's nice to have a thread dedicated to this trying skin condtion! I would love to know products others have use to help keep there rosacea in check.I have tried the Jan Marini line for cleansing and such so far. The papaya mask seems to work wonders on evening out my skin tone.

Any other tried and true products out there?

Moll


----------



## Diane (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Moll, I've used Cetaphil and it did calm things down but did nothing for p&amp;p's. But my Dermo gave me topical Clindamycin for them and it works great. My skin is more on the dry side right now too. Yes I'm using I'm using Illuminaire mineral liquid/cream foundation at http://www.illuminarecosmetics.com/. You could also check out Coverblend and Dermablend. I'd to try Dr. H's because of the natural ingredients but I seem to sensitive to them lately. Dr. Nase has asked Paula Begoun (Author of The Beauty Bible and Don't Go To The Cosmetic Counter without Me @ http://cosmetcicop.com/ ) to develop a skin care line specifically for Rosacea and she is working on it now. She has her own skin care and makeup lines as well. So, it should be interesting to see what she comes up with. You'll see them talking about it in that group.





TTYL

~Diane

Originally Posted by *mollmarie* I have not heard of the *La Roche-Posay Toleraine Line,* so please keep me updated. I had been 6 weeks into using the Jan Marini line and wham! a flare-up. My doc told me to try cetaphil cleansing lotion and moisturizer. In 3-4 days, my skin looked great. I am sticking with this routine for a while. No redness, bumps or anything! I would have never have thought something I could buy at my local walmart could be so effective. I also heard B. Kamins has a line especially for rosacea also. I am going to try that or Dr. Hauschka's cleansing milk in the future. I hear both are good products for sensitive skin. I seem to be heading to the drier side as of late, which is my doc said stay away from gels and use lotion or milk based products. Do you use a foundations? I am looking for a new one since my powder is to dry for me now.

I am going to check at the group at yahoo. Sounds like you get some good info. there.

Thanks for the heads up!

Moll


----------



## Diane (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi Genie,

Welcome to Makeuptalk!



I understand how you feel because I was in denial too. I kept saying, Oh, I must allergic to this product or that product until I started feeling the flushing. It felt like my face was on fire and my face looked like I got a bad sunburn. Then when to the doctor and when she said Rosacea I looked at her like yeah right! lol But I have since learned that it's not so bad and it is treatable. The early you treat it the better the outcome. Here's a few links to help you learn a little more about it and what you can do. If you have any questions or just want to chat PM me or post here..K

http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/rosacea-support/

http://www.rosaceaguide.ca/

http://www.drnase.com/

http://my.webmd.com/hw/health_guide_atoz/zp3400.asp?navbar=tr5971

Have a good day!

~Diane

Originally Posted by *Genie100* Well,I think I may have early signs of Rosacea. My cheeks get very red and hot to the touch periodically during the day. I can conceal it with a light foundation, but if it is Rosacea I suppose I should see a dermatologist and get some professional advice.

I have been living in denial about this. I take a medication for Leukemia daily and it does a number on sommany of my systems that I blamed the flushing on the meds. After reading all the info I can find on Rosacea, I am starting to think I may have it.

I guess I will have to get me to yet another doctor!

Thanks for all the great info!


----------



## Diane (Apr 1, 2005)

Hi Genie, how did it go at the doctors today? Rosacea Care is a highly recommended skin care line for Rosacea. I know several people who are using is and are seeing good results. Their stronium &lt;sp?&gt; lotion is suppose to be really good. I haven't tried it so let me know how it works for you..K

Talk to you soon.

Diane


----------



## Diane (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi Genie,

I had that test too. I think it is standard just to make sure. Don't use the Cortaid! If you do have Rosacea it will make it worse. You can't use any kind of steroids on your face. You can use Eldel &lt;sp&gt; instead. The zinc in the minerals is calming on Rosacea skin. I'm glad the bare minerals is working well for you. I used to use it but it was too drying on my skin. So, now I'm using Corys minerals because she has a mineral cream foundation stick and I love it! Your Dermo will be able to give you more help than your primary dr.

Oh yeah, please keep me posted.

Best wishes

Diane

Originally Posted by *Genie100* Hi Diane,Something that has helped.....I received my order of Bare Minerals SPF 15 foundation! I love it! It actually seemed to calm my skin as well as providing nice light coverage for the redness. I am very happy so far with that.

So...now I wait until My 17th to see the deramtologist and hopefully he can get the red out!!!





Will keep you posted!

Thanks,

Genie


----------



## Diane (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi Genie,

I'm glad the Rosacea care products and the mineral makeup are working for you. When you get a chance will you please do a review on them? It may be helpful to others. I've been so busy lately that I haven't had a chance yet to do my reviews of the products I've tried so far. I'm going try Pure Luxe mineral makeup and see if it works better for me. Let me know what the Dermo says.

Good Luck,

Diane


----------



## Diane (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi Genie,

That would be great.



My face has been very irritated lately and I think it's because of the light winds we have had here. The Biotherm products that tried didn't work out. They actually made me break out.



The calming lotion sounds promising. I hope it continues to work well for you. Oh, that is funny about Pure Lux. They actually have support forum here http://forums.delphiforums.com/pureluxe and there is a Mineral makeup forum where they talk about A LOT of mineral makeup products, companies, tips etc, here (including BE); http://forums.delphiforums.com/mineralmakeup/start

Let me know what you think of the corrector. I'm curious about it because I haven't tried a mineral corrector or Pure Luxe minerals yet. LOL Scarlett red!

Please keep me posted and I'll do the same.





Have a good day.

~Diane

Originally Posted by *Genie100* Hi Diane,
I will definitely write up some reviews once I have been using the products a bit longer.

I have had a couple of flushing episodes, but it seems I put the calming lotion on and it settles down very quickly. I am going to wait before ordering full sizes of the lotion and the gel until after I see the dermatologist and see what he says.

Funny you should mention pure luxe. I stumbled on their website a few days ago. I actually ordered a small size of their "what red?" color corrector. We'll see how that goes. I am still pleased with the BE foundation. Even with a flushing episode it covers pretty well for me. I look a little pink but not scarlett red! LOL

Anyway...will let you know what the derma says!

Thanks again for all your help,

Genie


----------



## Diane (Apr 18, 2005)

*Skin care and beauty tips combat effects of rosacea*

Adapted from the National Rosacea Society by HealthGate Editorial Staff

In a society where "beauty is as beauty does," the ravages of rosacea can be devastating. With its conspicuous effects on the most visible part of the body-the face- rosacea can impact social interactions, success, and self-image. Fortunately, many patients are able to effectively control the symptoms of rosacea through long-term medical therapy and lifestyle modifications. Other important measures are effective skin care and makeup.

*Avoid common skin-care products that irritate*

The first step for rosacea sufferers is to use special caution in selecting skin-care products to avoid ingredients that may cause irritation. In a survey of 1,023 rosacea patients conducted by the National Rosacea Society, nearly 82% reported their condition was sensitive or somewhat sensitive to common skin-care products.

Women's skin-care products

Of the women who responded, more than 49% reported that *astringents* and *toners* lead the list of products that have irritated their rosacea, followed by *soap products* (40%), *exfoliating agents* (34%), *makeup* (29%), *perfume/cologne* (27%), *moisturizer* (25.5%) and *hairspray* (20%).

Men's skin-care products

Among the men who responded, rosacea flare-ups had been caused by *shaving lotion* (24%), *soap* (24%), *perfume/cologne* (19%), and *sunscreen* (13%). Over 12% of both men and women said flare-ups had been caused by *shampoo*.

*Alcohol* topped the list as the most irritating ingredient noted in the survey, cited by 66 percent of all respondents. Other ingredients reported to burn, sting, or aggravate the skin of those surveyed included *witch hazel* (30%), *fragrance* (29.5%), *menthol* (21%), *peppermint* (14%), and *eucalyptus oil* (13%).

In addition to identifying and avoiding irritating ingredients, rosacea patients are generally advised to use skin-care products that are water-soluble and nonabrasive.

*Gentle skin care*

Here are some tips to make the most of your skin-care routine:


Proper skin care begins with a thorough and gentle cleansing, avoiding skin-care products that may sting, burn or cause redness. 
Never pull, tug, scratch or use loofahs, brushes or harsh sponges. 
Use only a small amount of cleanser to wash your face. Run your index finger across the soap, or put a small drop of cleanser in the palm of your hand. Then gently work the soap or cleanser across your face with your fingertips. If you prefer, a soft shaving brush can be used to lather the face. 
Rinse several times with lukewarm water and blot dry with a thick pile towel. Never rub your face briskly or use extremely hot water since hot water and high temperatures can make facial irritation worse. 
Let your face rest for a few minutes. If using a topical medication, apply it first before using moisturizer or makeup. Allow the medication to dry approximately five to 10 minutes. Before applying any other skin-care product including moisturizer or makeup, check with your doctor to make sure it is compatible with your medication. 
Apply a water-based moisturizer first when using sunscreens or cosmetics, and allow it to dry. Then apply the sunscreen and allow it to dry before using a cosmetic foundation or base. Sunscreens with an SPF of 15 or higher are recommended, and pediatric sunscreens may be preferable for patients with sensitive skin. 
Use an electric shaver rather than a blade to avoid irritating facial skin. If you must use a blade, never use a dull one that requires extra scraping for a clean shave. Avoid shaving creams, gels, aftershaves that sting or irritate. 
Wash again in the evening and air dry before applying medication. 
Green and yellow makeup can be used to cover the red tones of rosacea. Green-tinted prefoundations are available in liquids or creams at most cosmetic counters. 
Follow makeup with skin-tone foundation that offers moderate to heavy coverage, depending on the thickness of the formulation. However, avoid powders, which can make dry, flaky skin look worse.
 For best results, rosacea sufferers should be diligent with their skin-care techniques and medical therapy, and avoid anything that triggers a flare-up-a more intense outbreak of bumps and pimples.



*SOURCE: *

National Rosacea Society, July 2000

&lt;HR style="COLOR: #ccc" noShade SIZE=1&gt;


----------



## Diane (Apr 18, 2005)

Hi little00blondie, Welcome to Makeuptalk!





Yes it is, we are thankful to makeuptalks administrators for letting us have the thread. I'm glad to hear the the Retina-A is working well for you. I tried the Eucerin redness relief products and my skin didn't like them. I didn't use the Eucerin pen, what does it do? I'll post some more tips.

Have a good day!

~Diane

Originally Posted by *little00blondie* Hey you guys- how nice to have a thread dedicate to this! I have something similiar to rosacea- which basically has the same rosy effect. I've never had anyone to talk to about it before! It's one of those things where you're silently so embaressed, but no one else really cares.I actually was on Finacae for a year, but it didn't 100% work to the degree I wanted. My derma just recently put me on Retin-A (oddly enough), and so far that has worked wonders. I'm supposed to put it on at night, but I do it in the daytime instead (and ALWAYS wear SPF.) I really love it so far. Also, I use the Eucerin daytime redness relief moisturizer, and then apply my choice of tinted moisturizer or foundation, and then cover up any remaining redness with the Eucerin redness relief pen.

Let me know if y'all have any other tips!


----------



## Diane (Apr 18, 2005)

That's really cool. I've seen the green corrective makeup in cream form but I haven't tried yet. I keep thinking it would show through my foundation but I'll give this one a try and see what it looks like. Your welcome!





Originally Posted by *little00blondie* Well, the pen just distributes a little drop of green-colored cream, and you dot it on red spots like you would use a highlighter. I like mine the best (after trying different ways) when I apply it after moisturizer and little bronzer. I dot it on the red spots, and then apply a tinted moisturizer or foundation over. I guess it would work different on every person though : )Thanks so much for posting such great stuff!


----------



## Holly (May 9, 2005)

Ladies,

Do you know of any websites with photos at different stages. My skin has been red for the last few years. I am now 37. I don't have bumps or patches though. It is more the overall redness that annoys me. My neck is ghost white in contrast to me face. I know a derm should be able to tell me, but I am hoping I can see some examples to get a better idea of whether that is necessary.

Thanks,

Holly


----------



## Geek (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *heart-shaped* 

virgin coconut oil can actually tamed roscea. i tried this and it actually eases red bumps. it really works. 


Welcome to MakeupTalk! Happy to have you!


----------



## Geek (May 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *simplysleepless* 

Hi, My name is Lisa, and I'm new to Makeup Talk. I was so happy to see this thread. I am 37 and have suffered from rosacea for about 7 years. I tried the usual meds like Metrogel/cream and minocycline with marginal results (the minocycline would clear up the "acne" component well). Benzamycin (sp?) applied topically worked well once I couldn't take oral antibiotics due to pregnancy and nursing. 
I got tired of paying $75 a bottle for the Benzmycin, which only lasts 30 days before it gets all gummy. Anyway, I recently tried gentle at-home glycolic peels and that worked for me to clear up the break outs (L'Oreal Renoviste). This was an unexpected side effect of an attempt to deal with my skin's intolerance for most exfoliants!

I feel like I'm fighting two battles at this stage--redness/acne from rosacea as well as the usual aging issues (sun damage, fine lines, etc). It's hard when so many anti-aging products and treatments are off-limits with rosacea! I'd love to hear what has worked for those of you with the same issue.

Has anyone tried IPL (intense pulsed light)? I just had my first treatment.

Also, I have a question about virgin coconut oil. May be a stupid one---but do you mean to apply it topically or take it orally?

Thanks! I'm very glad to have found this thread!

Lisa




Welcome to MakeupTalk!


----------



## smjolly02 (Jun 19, 2005)

Does anyone know of a topical product that diminishes dilated blood vessels on the nose caused by rosacea?


----------



## rachsier (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi,

I went to the doctor thinking I had rosacea. So he gave me some antibiotics and sent me on my way. I reacted to both the generic and the real brand stuff so I just let it go. It looks like maybe he should/could have run a test or two. This makes me so mad. Right now I'm using Oil of Olay and it seems to be helping but I have to do it night and day other wise my skin looks horrible. Not only do I have a redness problem. I also have a acne problem. I thought I would be done with this at 23, but I'm not. I'm going to try a different doctor. I'll insist on some topical stuff this time. Thanks for this forum and all the helpful infor on here. I wish a doctor would just tell me what my problem is whether its really rosacea or not, but i think it is. My face has been red for many years and it gets worse at certain times of the day.

Rachel


----------



## Skila_Skila (Oct 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Holly* Ladies,
Do you know of any websites with photos at different stages.

Thanks,

Holly

Holly, I hope this catches your attention. Charmaine just posted a link on page 2 that should help. Here it is again. It does have pics.


----------



## jaylow (Oct 18, 2005)

hi all,

that was some great information on rosacea and its difference from acne..

My doctor was saying that clearskin acne treatment works well both for acne as well as rosacea.. Is it true ? has anybody got any success story to share regarding this medication.


----------



## Absinthe (Nov 25, 2005)

Lorac makes an oil-free neutralizer (green) that I love. Physician's formula &amp; several others that I've tried are too greasy.


----------



## Liz_Dee (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi all..

Click here ..

*CELLEX-C SKIN FIRMING CREAM*

HELPS REDUCE ROSACEA SYMPTOMS

TORONTO, ONTARIO, CANADA â€“ A recent study examining the therapeutic effects of topical vitamin C on patients with acne rosacea revealed that *Cellex-Câ€™s* patented ingredient complex proved beneficial to reducing skinâ€™s redness from rosacea and improving skin tone.

Dr. R.B. Carlin, of Saddleback Memorial Hospital in Laguna Hills, California, utilized an adapted version of *Cellex-Câ€™s Skin Firming Cream* containing the principal ingredient of 5% L-ascorbic acid, plus tyrosine and zinc on patients with Acne Rosacea -- a chronic, progressive inflammatory dermatosis of the face exacerbated by free radical production. The studyâ€™s premise was that vitamin C could prove to be an effective therapeutic agent for acne rosacea since vitamin Câ€™s antioxidant properties have been shown to decrease UV-induced free radicals when applied topically and used systemically.

Twelve patients (7 women, 5 men) with stage 1 acne rosacea [facial erythema] and stage 2 acne rosacea [papules, postules and enlarged pores] applied *Cellex-C Skin Firming Cream* to one side of their face and a placebo to the other every morning. To parallel a real-world clinical situation, the patients were invited to continue applying their current topical medications at night (to avoid mixing them with the test products) and were encouraged to apply sunscreen and make-up in the morning after applying the test products. After three weeks, the patients reported any noticeable difference from four areas on each side of the face as well as observing degrees of redness.



> *The results revealed that Cellex-C Skin Firming Cream contributed to a marked reduction in the inflamed redness of rosacea and the rapid onset of therapeutic action in 9 of the 12 patients.*


_According to Dr. Carlin, â€œThe topical vitamin C preparation tested in this study produced clinically and statistically significant results in reducing erythema within 3 weeks, even when added to patientsâ€™ existing rosacea and sunscreen use. In our judgement, this preparation is an efficacious, rapidly acting agent that can be added to other therapies to reduce erythema of acne rosacea.â€_Moreover, Dr. Carlin concluded that *Cellex-Câ€™s patented formulation may well have a culminative effect that could surpass the effect of vitamin C administered alone*, and that other products with higher vitamin C content and greater acidity may not yield the same results. Therefore, those *Cellex-C* products containing the same patented complex especially *Skin Firming Cream Plus or Eye Contour Cream* would be helpful for rosacea patients.

_For further information on Cellex-Câ€™s skin treatment collection or to coordinate an interview with a skin care researcher, please contact Behrman Communications at 212-986-7000._


----------



## Sofia (Dec 28, 2005)

Just reading through this thread, confirms that my derm was wrong in saying she saw early signs of Rosacea. I'm definitely going to seek a second opinion now. I'm more than sure my pink cheeks, which are not hot to touch or bumpy or any other thing mentioned above were due to just being too warm.

Thanks for the great information.


----------



## Dianna671 (Jan 5, 2006)

Thank God for you, Diane!!! I have been living with rosacea for years and it's not fun. Mine is flushed right on the front of my face, sides of nose and cheeks but mine actually goes up the sides of my face as well. I try to cover it up the best I can with foundation but even that gets flaky when applied to the areas that have rosacea. I have seen people who have it worse than I do (like my aunt - it's definitely hereditary), but it's a real challenge to not have it be the focal point of my face. When I go into department stores to inquire about skin care it's usually the first thing that the clerks zone in on. It's kind of embarrassing.

When I first started going to the doctor, I was originally diagnosed as having sun damage because for many years, I never wore sunblock and I've always been into animals and the outdoors. I have tried MetroGel and Elidel and neither worked for me. I basically gave up and have just been trying to use whatever doesn't set my face on fire. I will be making an appointment with a new dermatologist tomorrow. I have found that any skin care product with a fragrance to it makes my rosacea worse. I have also found that drinking alcohol will make me pretty rosey too. I will definitely check out the support group. I didn't even realize that there was such a group out there. I truly appreciate your providing this information.


----------



## miss_binky (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I'm new here and am so glad to have found other people who can relate to the whole rosacea thing. I've was diagnosed with rosacea about 18 months ago and have managed to prevent flare-ups by switching to organic skin care (Dr Hauschka). However, none of the products I've tried have helped with the flushing




Has anyone here tried laser/IPL treatments?

Thanks!


----------



## soccermom (Jan 21, 2006)

Hi! I just found this site by browsing the internet. I was looking for other's that have problems with Rosacea. My skin has become so sensitive I have not yet found a foundation I can use.

I can only use Eucerin Cleansing Lotion for cleaning my face. For moisturizing I use Eucerin Calming Lotion or SBR.

For make-up I have tried Bare Minerals, Bobbi Brown, Sheer Cover, L'Oreal. I need something that will not cause more dryness to my face. I've gotten to the point my cheeks and forehead are flaking. As well as I need help with the redness. My face is constantly red and at times it becomes bright red. Very embarassing...

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Leony (Jan 22, 2006)

Welcome to MUT soccermom


----------



## Angl Baby (Jan 31, 2006)

I've had rosacea for so long and have tried just about everything to help it. Saw the thread on la roche posay, took a look see. I will talk about this line with my dermatologist this weekend. Thanks for this post.


----------



## pp888 (Feb 15, 2006)

i have lupus, which looks simialr to rosacea. sometimes i cant cover up my scars at all, but on milder days dermablend foundation helps


----------



## fairy_wings (Feb 15, 2006)

What a fantastic post, so helpfull! Thank you all !!!


----------



## suzizack (Feb 25, 2006)

Hello.. having lived with rosacea for a number of years, I have made the treck of skincare mistake-alley myself..





The main thing that has helped my skin the most over the past months is

sea buckthorn seed oil . I add it into my skincare and serums I make.

I also stick to AL mineral makeup which has also made a major improvement in my skin. Metrogel/metrolotion did help my rosacea, but not as much as the sea buckthorn seed oil. I am now able to dispense with the prescription meds for rosacea completely.

I do still have to be very careful what skincare products I use tho. The fewer ingredients the better for me. And forget about any foaming/soap type cleansers unless I add in olive oil ..

Life has definately gotten better since I found sea buckthorn seed oil





Rosacea is a fickle pickle at the very least.. what works for one person might not for another.. I am just so thankful the sea buck. works for me !

Jane


----------



## Color_u_pretty (Mar 9, 2006)

Hello there,

My name is Fern and I am new here and I think it's wonderful to share these types of ideas and beauty secrets and all. I came across this post which is very interesting . With my expirience of five years as a Make-up Artist &amp; Cosmetic Skin care specialist , I have discovered a secret to the redness , flushing and such symtoms of this condition. For the people I have worked with and models I use a reflief secret to irritated , inflamed , red skin . "Pepto-Bismal" the thick light pink formula that coats , protects and soothes and irriated stomach , Has the same effect on your skin . Smoothing the pink fluid with a cotton ball on your entire face and neck avoiding mouth and eye area , leave on from 5 to 15 minutes depends on you anything with in the time range . Rinse off with cold tap water , pat dry gently . What I like to do after rinsing the mask and pat drying my face I follow with an ultra skin calming moisturizer such as Aveeno , found in any super market or drugstore very inexpensive. It really reduces redness by a great diffrence maybe not all but it really helps before concealing it by doing your normal make-up applications. I dont belive in concealing skin problems with out treating them or treating them with out concealing them. Women should look gorgeous in any aspect. Hope this tip has helped you. Take care ladies.

Fern Woodhouse,

Kimora Lee Simons Beauty's

1st National Make-up Artist

For Baby Phat Fashion Models.


----------



## Leony (Mar 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Color_u_pretty* Hello there,
My name is Fern and I am new here and I think it's wonderful to share these types of ideas and beauty secrets and all. I came across this post which is very interesting . With my expirience of five years as a Make-up Artist &amp; Cosmetic Skin care specialist , I have discovered a secret to the redness , flushing and such symtoms of this condition. For the people I have worked with and models I use a reflief secret to irritated , inflamed , red skin . "Pepto-Bismal" the thick light pink formula that coats , protects and soothes and irriated stomach , Has the same effect on your skin . Smoothing the pink fluid with a cotton ball on your entire face and neck avoiding mouth and eye area , leave on from 5 to 15 minutes depends on you anything with in the time range . Rinse off with cold tap water , pat dry gently . What I like to do after rinsing the mask and pat drying my face I follow with an ultra skin calming moisturizer such as Aveeno , found in any super market or drugstore very inexpensive. It really reduces redness by a great diffrence maybe not all but it really helps before concealing it by doing your normal make-up applications. I dont belive in concealing skin problems with out treating them or treating them with out concealing them. Women should look gorgeous in any aspect. Hope this tip has helped you. Take care ladies.

Fern Woodhouse,

Kimora Lee Simons Beauty's

1st National Make-up Artist

For Baby Phat Fashion Models.

Welcome to MUT Fern and soccermom


----------



## ArbonQueen (Mar 13, 2006)

*Wow! Since so many people here are looking for testimonies I thought I would post our info sheet here. The info you all shared is great I am going to keep it for my classes to share with them. Great INFO! We have tons of eye on arbonne testimonies about rosacea. *

*I myself suffered with ezcema. My grandfather with psorisis, and my daughter with KP. We have had our share of skin ups and downs and product list of trys a mile long. I can say that we do have a 45 day money back guarentee and that is the best way to go when trying alot of the company products listed from all the companies on this thread. That way you don't end up with a product graveyard in your closet and nothing but lent balls in your pocket.



*

*Ann Phelps



*

*ROSACEA*

*
**What It Is *

Rosacea is a condition of the skin often referred to as adult acne (although it shouldnâ€™t be confused with acne) that causes red blemishes to form on the nose and cheek area. General redness and broken and enlarged capillaries often accompany these areas. The cause of the condition is unknown but it is suspected that genetics play a role. In its mildest form, Rosacea can be difficult to recognize. It almost always affects the nose
area with red blemishes among red patches on the skin. Sometimes, oily skin accompanies Rosacea. Flare-ups of this condition have been associated with the consumption of alcohol, spicy foods, citrus, hot beverages, tobacco, external heat, and sun exposure. Clients with this condition should be advised to avoid these irritating factors. Menopause may be a factor, too.


*Which Products Are Suggested *

Unless directed otherwise by a physician, some specific Arbonne skin care products may help to ease the discomfort and negative effects of Rosacea.

The following gentle products may be used:
â€¢ Cleanser: Cleansing Lotion, Bio-MatteÂ® Oil Free Cleanser, Freshener
â€¢ Moisturizer: Moisture Cream Normal to Oily, Bio-MatteÂ® Oil Free Moisture for
Day SPF 8, Night Cream Normal to Oily, Bio-MatteÂ® Oil Free Moisture for Night.
â€¢ Specialty: Rejuvenating Cream, Skin Conditioning Oil, Bio-HydriaÂ® Extreme,
Take Cover Face SPF 15.


*Note: *

Avoid products that stimulate the skin (e.g. Facial Scrub, Mild Masque, Extra Strength
Masque, Thermal Fusion Enzyme Masque, Bio-HydriaÂ® Gentle Exfoliant, NutriMinCÂ® RE9,
Arbonne Skin FitnessÂ® for Men Moisture Plus AHAs).


*Important Recommendation*

The best recommendation for Clients suffering from Rosacea is to see a dermatologist.
The products we have recommended are suggestions only. Most treatments provided by a
dermatologist may be accompanied by a complete regimen of cleansing and moisturizing
products, unless specifically advised otherwise by the dermatologist.

*References Cited:*

Rosacea Q &amp; As, UC Berkeley Wellness Letter; May 2002
Rosacea, Mayo Clinic Health Letter; September 1998

P


----------



## Leony (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks for the info ArbonQueen


----------



## CorrieG (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi everyone. So glad to see this thread, I have rosacea also and it's always good to hear about products other sufferers are having results with.

When I was first diagnosed, my doctor prescribed MetroGel and that helped with the pustules but I still had a lot of redness. I tried Jojoba Oil as it had been recommended on a support group board I belonged to and had really great results.


----------



## cmtracy52663 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi everyone! I am new to the Rosacea thread. I am was in denial. I started with the metrocream and it felt like a chemical peel. Also tried Cetaphil moisturizer and cleanser, no luck there as well.

I ordered the sample kit from Rosaceacare. Not alot of $ to spend if you want to try different products that may work for you. So far better than the Metocream and Cetaphil.

It gets so frustrating and embarrassing when my face heats up. I feel like a real fire ball. Then people at work ask me if I was at tanning booth.

I'm looking forward with learning new information on this website. So glad I found it.

Thanks,

Christina

Pittsburgh, PA


----------



## redspiralz (Mar 30, 2006)

Laurie West a chemist specializing in skincare who has worked for procyte and neova, who comes and talks at my school on a regular basis , reccomends Cutanix Dramatic Relief for Rosacea and also coupersoe skin. LADIES do not despair, just becuase you have broken capillaries does not mean you have rosacea. Even dermatologists are still not 100% sure when they are diagnosing Rosacea, becuase it has not been studied as intensely as other skin disorders. Rosacea occurs mostly in people of caucasion descent , mostly Irish very fair skin typed. ( I am not trying to be racist or anything by saying that).

Rosacea also is NOT accompanied by blackhead, the presence of blackheads usually means that you do not have rosacea. You have what is know as copuerose skin, which is basically sensitive skin. You may want to increase you vit c. intake, as that helps to strengthen capillary walls and you want to make sure that you do not steam your face nor do you use hot water on your face , even taking showers using warm, not hot water. Also using sun screen all the time, expecially when you live in a hot humid climate. 

Rosacea if you want to have an idea of what it looks like is that alcoholic guy on the street that his face is beet red and his nose is large and bumpy. and RED. That is what rosacea looks like. 

I hope this makes some of you guys feel a bit better.


----------



## Color_u_pretty (Apr 3, 2006)

When it comes to the perfect foudation, some of you gals need a little more coverage. Eeven the newest technologies in laser procedures dont cure rosacea, uneven skin tone , acne scars. So I dont understand why some magazines or commercials are discouraging cosmetic companies from providing red faced women with the "spackle" some of them need and want to look cleared faced and beautiful. These so called illuminating foundations seem to be wasted on those blessed with an almost perfect complexion . Illuminating a bright red . ruddy complexion is just plain ridiculous!

Fern,

Baby Phat

Kimora Lee Simon's Beauty

Makeup Artist


----------



## eastermsh (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm glad to see this thread. I suspect I have mild or early rosacea and am going to a dermatologist on Monday (for the first time in many years!). I have done some research already, but I will also try to read all of the information on this thread before I go in. I have broken capillaries and have been told by coworkers that I turn red at times, even when I'm not aware of flushing. I have also had very violent flushing reactions to certain vitamins taken on an empty stomach (so stopped that!!!) I need to find out what's in store. Not crazy about taking antibiotics, so I hope he doesn't try to prescribe them. I want to know what to do about the broken capillaries, but I may just work on covering them up first. Anyway, thanks for stickying this thread and making it easy to find! :icon_study:


----------



## xkatiex (Apr 21, 2006)

I have rosacea on my cheeks, its not too bad but since I'm super pale you can notice it when I start to flush. I suspect the slight redness around the corners on my nose is also rosacea. Hopefully the emu oil might help (ordered some of ebay)!




even though where the stuff comes from isn't exactly lovely lol!

I've found it gets very notciable when I've been walking outside in the cold and when I walk into somewhere warm.. I start to overheat and my cheeks look very flushed



x


----------



## roseann58 (May 25, 2006)

I found these messages very informative and interesting. I am presently using the metrocream, and using Clinique newest formula foundation (sorry, I forget the name and my husband is still sleeping, don't want to wake him to go see). I follow that with Clinique's loose powder to set. I still have show through, especially my chin--I have also developed a couple blood vessel spots on my chin. I have an appointment with a new dermatologist in a couple weeks. In addition to the rosacea, I battle a little seborhea dermatitis (spelling off, I'm sure) in the dimples of my nose. So frustrating, one minute my skin seems pretty normal, the next time I look in the mirror, I have bubble flakes of skin on my nose--looks like face dandruff, more or less.

I too have found that toners and astringents seem to be a no-no. Cetaphil has also worked pretty well for me, as did Victoria Principle's cleanser--at least no face dandruff when using it. I am interested in trying some of the other products that were mentioned, where can they be found??

Roseann

Thank you Fern for that wonderful information about Pepto-Bismol! How cool is that!?!

I posted my first message today, but in reading more of the posts, thought of something else I wanted to say. Did anyone's Dr. ever tell you that the minocycline could eventually turn your skin blue?? My family doc took me off after discovering that I had been on it for over 4 years....she said I could end up looking like a smurf forever!!

Also, I didn't notice mention of having the redness showing on the sides of the neck--anyone else out there getting it there?? Over the last couple years, I have been downsized from a long term job, family illness, child with drug abuse, left the new job just short of 2 yrs, and 5 months of job searching. Has anyone else noticed a result of stress being a trigger??

I mostly have the spicy foods, getting overheated, exercise (not that I have done any in a while, much to my reflections dismay) product sensitivity triggers.

I am thrilled to have stumbled onto this site--with new job, working with more women that ever in my life, a range of ages, but for the first time in my life, I am the only one battling skin issues, and have the dubious honor of being the most overweight. After being the thinnest for 44 years of my life (give or take a couple) it is extremely disconcerting!!!! Oh! I just remembered I did start this tangent for a reason, I have been on a steady decline in income, so resources are slim--when sharing tried and true methods, etc., if you could reference approximate cost and where to find the product would be awesome!

I realize I sort of crossed topics here, sorry, once I got on a roll venting my insecurities, they just kept on coming.

Thanks in advance for any input and shared experiences.

Roseann


----------



## roseann58 (Jun 2, 2006)

Which of the Arbonne products are you using? I have been introduced to them, but I have not received clear information on which of the products might be best suited for our type of problems.

Thank you in advance,

Roseann


----------



## xkatiex (Jun 20, 2006)

I've been in denial a bit now, but as I don't have very good self-confidence this is making me feel like a piece of crap. I'm defently going to the doctors...


----------



## ArbonQueen (Jul 13, 2006)

Roseann, posted at the top of this page is a full reccomendation from Arbonne itself that I had posted a while back. The only thing that has changed it the bio matte is no longer there it has been replaced by Intellegence line. The personalizer is one of the best products we carry for this skin condition. My ERVP and the President of our company both have it and you cannot tell.

Ann Phelps





edited because post reffered to a post that was removed.


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 2, 2006)

great post..

xoxo


----------



## VanityConfident (Aug 8, 2006)

What a great thread! So many good tips, products, experiences share here.

I have been using microcurrent facial sculpting on several of my clients and one of the benefits is that it calms the redness from rosacea. (not all side-effects are bad thank goodness!) I now have one client who comes in not for facial sculpting but for blocking the redness of her rosacea. Everyone is different but it seems to last anywhere from 1 - 2 wks and the more often it's done, the longer it lasts. Hope this is helpful to some. I know for those who suffer from it (my husband does) it can be SO frustrating!

Thanks to everyone for great suggestions...


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 9, 2006)

This is a great thread, with LOTS of info!


----------



## sheilarose (Aug 17, 2006)

I am 52 and have atopic dermatitis on my ears. Cannot wear Gold or Silver. Just cheap pretty big hanging ear rings. I coat them with clear nail polish. If not they itch and get red and I have to take them out immediately. It stops the minute the ear ring is out. Weird!


----------



## xkatiex (Aug 28, 2006)

Ive found my holy grail for reactive skin! a sunscreen.. my skin has hardly any redness since using it (I've bought a few spare bottles so I wont run out in winter lol). I use Tesco Sensitive skin sunscreen SPF 25.. all over my face when its sunny and just on the redness when it isn't.. its a lifesaver!



. Before I felt awful that my face was going red and it made me very consious.. now I feel good about my skin



x


----------



## makeupchick (Oct 3, 2006)

hi diane im wondering where can i get the corys mineral makeup thanks


----------



## Winkiedo (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi everyone, I am a newbie here. I also have rosacea as diagnosed by my dermatologist here in Manila. I am 41 y.o. and I noticed this when I was aroung 35. I thought my skin was getting irritated with the toner I was using. My derm at that time didn't notice my rosacea. It's a good thing I changed my derm. My present derm suggested IPL and I've had 6 sessions already. I've seen about 60% improvement already and she says I will need maintenance IPL treatments even after the redness disappears.

I use Cetaphil cleanser AM &amp; PM. For the AM I use Vit. C serum and sublock and for PM I use Vit C serum and Tretinoin .10% twice or thrice weekly. My IPL is once every 4 to 6 weeks. I'm happy with the results but I'm still waiting for the day I would no longer flush.


----------



## oceanmist (Oct 28, 2006)

An article from skincareresearch.com:

_Rosacea is a common facial dermatosis, which may have detrimental effects on the patient's psychological and social interactions. It is a disease of the middle aged, skin types I and II are more often affected than darker skin types. Clinically, pre-rosacea, and rosacea grade I-III may be distinguished. Pre-rosacea is characterized by flushing and blushing, grade I to III by erythemato-teleangiectasies, papulopustules, and inflammatory nodules. Especially severe subtypes include rosacea conglobata and rosacea fulminans. Hyperglandular subtypes lead to different forms of phyma, of which Rhinophyma is the most frequent. Pathogenetically destruction of the dermal vessels and connective tissue seems to be decisive for the development of a chronic inflammation, which leads to the phenotype of the various forms of rosacea. Mild forms can be treated exclusively by topical medication. Antibiotics (erythromycin, clindamycin, tetracyclin), metronidazol, azelaic acid, and the retinoid adapalene have been shown to be effective in well controlled randomized studies. The best evaluated topical medication is metronidazol. In severe forms sytemic therapy must be applied. Systemic antibiotics are effective and especially isotretinoin has shown a very good response even in low dose regimens. Rhinophyma must be treated surgically. _

I always thought I had rosacea, but instead I think I have pre-rosacea because I get periods of flushing/blushing in my cheeks and they heat up a lot!


----------



## hitz4evr15 (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks for all the info everyone!


----------



## rosypink86 (Dec 18, 2006)

I don't have rosacea, but I do have some bumps underneath my eyes. Those little white bumps when you look really close, you know what I mean? I went to the doctor, and he gave me Metrogel to use on it (glycerin compound). It has had no effect at all. I also have some little bumps, a cpl, around my eyes, that are just annoying. They aren't huge or anything, and you can't see them unless you look really close, but you can feel them. Maybe they are the beginnings of a skin tag, from how rough I am with my eyes? I always love doing eye make up, and I rub my eyes too, especially at night. I am going to see if I can get a referral to a dermatologist, because I heard they can fix these little problems I have in about one visit! Anyone else have these problems?


----------



## reginaalear (Dec 27, 2006)

Hi Everyone! I'm so glad I found this thread. I have redness and vessels. I can't seem to find any foundation or products that will work. I went to the Dr. and he gave me a antibiotic and it didn't work. I just bought some Cetaphil today and i'm going to try it. Are there any foundations that will actually cover it up? I have bought Several name brand foundations and concealers. Any ideas what may cover it up?? Thanks for any input!!


----------



## michal_cohen (Jan 8, 2007)

There may be a stealth condition undermining your efforts toward having gorgeous skin. It's called rosacea and the symptoms range from light flushing and enlarged blood vessels to severe ruddiness and bumps.

The cause of this chronic inflammatory skin disorder remains a mystery. "There's just no clear answer," says Ranella Hirsch, MD, vice president of the American Society of Cosmetic Dermatology and Aesthetic Surgery. Some blame bacteria; others point to free radicals and ultraviolet rays. But the most popular theory is that overactive blood vessels in the face cause you to turn, and stay, red.

To add to the confusion, many other skin problems, such as sun damage and acne, mimic rosacea, so you could be treating one condition when you really have another. (Visit a dermatologist for a definitive answer.) Although there's no way to prevent or cure rosacea, the following strategies can help you keep the redness under control.

*1. Manage Triggers*

Certain foods, environments, and activities can induce rosacea, so learning what sparks your crimson coloring is key.

*Flare-up foods* Alcohol, spicy meals, and hot beverages and soups often bring on redness. Brie and hard cheeses are also on the list, because they release histamine, a chemical that turns the skin red, says Zoe Draelos, MD, a clinical associate professor of dermatology at Wake Forest University School of Medicine. See how your skin reacts before regularly indulging in your favorites.

*The weather* When your face is exposed to harsh weather--be it cold, blustery wind or blistering hot sunshine--rosacea is likely to spike.

Be sure to protect your skin year-round.

*Internal combustors* "Anything that causes vessels to dilate, including exercise, will exacerbate rosacea," says Patricia Farris, MD, a clinical assistant professor of dermatology at Tulane University School of Medicine. Instead of pounding the pavement, try swimming or working out in a cool room. And try not to get too emotionally worked up. The National Rosacea Society reports that 79% of sufferers it surveyed say mental stress and anxiety aggravate their flushing.

*2. Practice Smart Skin Care *

"I tell rosacea patients to treat their skin like silk," says Draelos. "Don't rub it, wring it, or use harsh detergents on it." And always use the right products:

*Kind cleansers* When choosing a face wash, "blander is better," says Farris. (Unanimous favorites: Cetaphil, Dove, and CeraVe.) Watch out for acid-containing products and anything that creates a warming sensation on the skin.

*Topical relief* To soothe skin, Aveeno's Ultra-Calming line contains feverfew, a botanical antioxidant, and Eucerin's Redness Relief products pack licorice extract; both calm ruddiness.

*Serious UV protectors* Wear a broad-spectrum sunscreen daily. Some of the gentlest blocks contain UVA-shielding zinc oxide and titanium dioxide.

*3. Talk to Your Derm*

For more severe rosacea, or when you really want to get the red out, your doctor can help you choose the best fix.

*Light and laser therapy* Intense pulsed light, or IPL, treatments use quick flashes of broad-spectrum light to reduce allover redness; pulse-dye lasers can be used to target visible blood vessels.

*Prescription potions* To deal with papules and pustules, antibiotics are your best bet. See your doctor to discuss topical ointments such as MetroGel, Finacea, Azelex, and Avar; or oral prescriptions like doxycycline and minocycline.

Or she may recommend the recently FDA-approved Oracea, which

is such a low dose of doxycycline that it's not considered an antibiotic, meaning no yeast infections or growth of antibiotic-resistant bacteria.

source: prevention.com


----------



## xkatiex (Jan 8, 2007)

thanks x


----------



## michal_cohen (Jan 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *xkatiex* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thanks x


----------



## cathyx2 (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I'm new here. Just wanted to say that I have been using retin-A and Finacea for about a year now. I love the retin-A. But the Finacea -- I'm somewhat dissapointed. It has not worked to the extent that I would have liked it too. Also I do find the stinging sensation rather bothersome. I've tried the metrogel and the stinging was worse for me.





Cathy


----------



## jennifercharmed (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi-New here and I have rosacea

Anyone have any OTC products they like?

What about the MD Formulations line?

Thanks

Jennifer


----------



## Sugrnspice (Jan 28, 2007)

First time posting but thought I would jump in here. I had this some 20 years ago. Apparently caused by major stress. Woke up in the middle of the night and my face felt hot. In the dark I felt the rash..and it wasn't just along my cheeks and nose, but my entire face! Called my Dr the next day and begged to get in- and did. He also happens to be my skin cancer doctoro- a gem if ever there was one. Took one look at me and said .you have Roseacea. Treated it with Metrogel. It was so bad walking around (or was that slinking) with no makeup on and a red face!! and took a week or 2 (as I remember) to tone down and finally go away. Haven't had it again...till...

Just 3 days ago I was testing a new face treatment with Niacin in it. I woke up the next morning with a red face. Ok....here we. My face didn't like it. But..it became the rash like bumps all over my face again. The Niacin may have accelleratd it, but it was Roseacea again. Again caused by stress in a new job from hell. I am doing the metrogel again. At least I can hide it under my makeup! Will be reading the other comments as to remedys...

Barb


----------



## LUVLIFE (Jan 29, 2007)

thanks for sharing


----------



## ANGEL BRANT (Jan 29, 2007)

This is just awesome....one thing I wanted to contribute that I have not seen is the dietary issue. People with Rosacea should not drink alcohol or caffeinated beverages. They should not eat things that are spicy or "hot" like jalapenos and what have you.

I saw that toners should be avoided, how about toners containing red raspberry? This is an ingredient that has been used for years for broken and dialated capillaries. Also products with Milk and licorice help to soothe the skin in such a state. But these are products that are sold professionally or you would see them in a salon or aesthetician's office...you might also be able to find the raw versions of these products in a health food store. Licorice does come in tea bag form but I would rather see a client using something that is easy and can compliment the facial skin as a whole.

As far as exfoliants are concerned..Rice Bran works nicely on rosaceic skin. ( For instance, Dermalogica has Daily Microfoliant.) I have many clients with Rosacea, it is just a matter of education as well as understanding the fact that it will take a bit of time to get this under control. Red raspberry can also be taken internally. There are also several Collagen supplements that are out there ...

Excellent suggestion on the green colorants. I would also like to ask that my clients apply a non chemical sunscreen. Just suggestions and anyone can take them as they see fit....

Angel


----------



## reginaalear (Jan 30, 2007)

Angel Thanks so much!!! As far as the Red Raspberry what do I need to look for? Does the kind taken internally work as well for the Capillaries as the red raspberry toners? I would love to try them if you could suggest where I may be able to find it. I have tried antibiotics that the Dr. gave me but that didn't work. I have also had Photofacial laser treatments and they didn't work either. I'm now trying shea butter....I'd love to try the red raspberry!! Thanks for the helpful info.!!


----------



## ANGEL BRANT (Jan 30, 2007)

You are so welcome....there are two companies that I know who make the Raspberry products and there could be more that I do not know of.

The first being Ronda Allison and the second is Dermalogica. I think that the antibiotics may have dried your skin out...

But as far as the red raspberry goes, my suggestion is to look for a healthy food store. Yes, many women take red raspberry for this condition. Not rasberry Leaf...there is a difference this is why it is important to seek help from a professional. If not you could be doing more to hurt than help.

I look forward to hearing about your results...most of all be patient!!!


----------



## reginaalear (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks so much! We actually have a health food store here in my Very small town!! I'm glad you said not Leaf....I was looking online last night and saw a lot of the Leaf and almost ordered it, but didn't. I'll have to go to the health food store today. If I ever didn't have the red I would never have to wear makeup because my skin is so good otherwise. I'd love to be able to wear a light amount of it at least. Thanks sooo much for the help! I'll let ya know if i'm able to find it today!


----------



## reginaalear (Feb 7, 2007)

I went to the Dr today and I told him that the antibiotic he put me on never helped my redness. He gave me some metro gel to try today. has anyone tried this yet? If so did it work or not?


----------



## ANGEL BRANT (Feb 8, 2007)

Regina,

I know of metrogel...I am very surprised that he gave you this especially when your skin is red and in the condition when we last spoke.

You can go to the Metro-gel site and look for yourself and than over to WebMd.

the site for MetroGel info is MetroGelÃ‚Â® 1%

I am interested to hear what else he had ot tell you. MetroGel is another antibiotic. They use Metrogel for Yeast infections. (Sorry to be crude) The MetroGel that I know of advertises itself as an antibiotic which is just another agent to dry out the skin. What did he give you to combat the redness? Did he suggest that you seea nutritionist to see what you are eating may be effecting your skin???

I have a feeling it is defintely gonna take some time to "cool" this down. Did any of the other things I suggested help? Wish I can help you more...

I am anxious to hear the outcome, but in my personal experience and without bagging on another professional whose scope of work is a little more indepth than mine...it sounds like you have gotten to a point where now you have may be effecting the acid mantle in your skin. Again in my opinion, you need some sort of Occlusive to help cool that skin down and than start all over again...

Love and Laughter to you!

Angel


----------



## reginaalear (Feb 10, 2007)

My skin is back to normal from the Cream I used on it before. I do however still have the redness from the Capilaries. I can't seem to find Raspberry I want some sooo bad. He did give me the Metro-Gel 1% for the redness from the Caps. The oral antibiotic He gave me last time did not work. I don't know what to do anymore.




I want to get to a point where I don't have to wear foundation if I don't want to. I really need to find Raspberry but when I looked on ebay all they had was the Leaf and I know you said that wasn't what I needed. Are there any sites I can maybe order from that you know of? Thanks so much for all your help. I will be sure to check out that website. Thank goodness the red flushing is gone, but I want the redness from the caps. to be gone as well.


----------



## arrhythmia (Mar 15, 2007)

thank you for this information


----------



## AnnKB (Apr 9, 2007)

I have had mild rosacea for a few years now and have found a cream called 'Provenance' really helpful. they have a range but there is one specifically for "rosacea &amp; blotchy skin". a little pricey in the UK (Â£18) but it has really helped smooth out the skin on my cheeks. The active ingredient is borage oil which is also helpful for ezcema. You are supposed to put it on morning and night but I generally put it on at night only because of its oiliness and I see an improvement in the morning especially if I've had any alcohol that night as that's the worst thing for mine.

I was given some antibiotic cream from my doctor but Provenance is far better.

And I've just discovered mineral foundations which are a godsend (EM )

Ann


----------



## mabgab (Apr 24, 2007)

interesting thread! I'm still making my way through it.


----------



## RhondaB (Jun 7, 2007)

I used Cutanix for a while. It worked wonders. Too bad the FDA had to come in and ruin things. I heard it is going to come back after the company reformulated and repackages it.


----------



## suzizack (Jun 10, 2007)

Sea Buckthorn seed oil has done wonders for my skin and decreased my problems with rosacea as well. I mix it in with the Aveeno Calm moisturizer. I mix AVeeno Calm cleanser

half and half with olive oil, then add about 5-8 drops of SBT seed oil. I use the SBT berry oil in my shampoo and conditioner too. Great for itchy scalp.

I used about 4-5 mineral makeup lines till I found Aromaleigh. It works beautifully for my skin.

I also have used Prosacea and found it helpful. We can only get it at Walgreens in our town.

Jane


----------



## amanda28 (Sep 8, 2007)

thanks for sharing these information and they are very useful.


----------



## suzizack (Sep 8, 2007)

For two months I have been using Merlot skincare and it has really improved my rosacea. It can be bought on line at merloskincare.com or at Walgreeens. Walgreens has samples of the moisturizer and they are good about taking back anything that does not work for me too.

Prosacea and Merlot skincare with a home made serum of jojoba,almond oil, sea buckthorn seed oil (4-5 drops to 1 ounce carrier oils) ,rosemary essential oil 4 drops,chammomile oil 4 drops . All of this has reallly worked wonders for me.


----------



## poy (Oct 9, 2007)

Wow, I just know what it mean and how to take care of it. Thanks.


----------



## girly_girl (Oct 9, 2007)

I went to the Dr. today for some redness in my face, I also have a few capilaries in my face. He gave me some metro gel how long will it take my face to clear up? will it help the capilaries?


----------



## NJBareminerals (Oct 11, 2007)

I too have rosacea and for a couple of years now have been trying everything that I could get my hands on that were suggested by other people on different websites for rosacea. I have gone the the dermatologist, used Metrogel, Finecea, tetracycline and just different calming lotions, moisturizers... the gamut... but nothing seemed to help. I came across some information on the National Rosacea Society website that said that some people with rosacea responded to BHA ( Beta Hydroxy Acid) lotion. On the webpage that I was reading there was a link to Paula Begoun's website -The Cosmetics Cop (Paula's Choice). At this point, I was ready to try anything so I clicked on the link and was transported to Paula's Choice. For those of you who have not heard of Paula's Choice, it is a website with all sorts of information about skin care and makeup and Paula has her own line of skin care and makeup products. Naturally after trying so many different things, I was very suspicious. After looking over the information on her website, I decided to give her skin care line a try. You don't have to buy a whole bottle, she sells samples of all of her items and I've read on other websites that you can also get them to send free samples if you call and speak with their customer service. (I wish I had found that out before I ordered my samples!) I looked over each one of her suggested skin care programs, settled on the one for my skin type and ordered the program in all samples... My face was very irritated, red and I had pustuals which I just could not get rid of. The Finecea definitely was not working! After a week of using the samples, my face has cleared up almost 100%! I was so pleased with the results that I have ordered the kit so that I can continue with this progress. I was so excited, I just felt that I had to pass this along to everyone just in case you had never heard of Paula's Choice. The samples are worth the try, and if it doesn't work for you, then you haven't put out a lot of money! It is expensive to get the whole skin care kit at once but it was worth it to have nice skin again! My sister and my friends have all commented on how nice my skin looks now. And it leaves your skin so soft and smooth.

Check it out!


----------



## karaanne (Oct 20, 2007)

I don't know if anyones been on this thread in a while but I'm so glad to see it's here. I'm just starting to deal with my Rosacea and any advice you have would be greatly appreciated.

Kara

Just wanted to thank you for the Paula's Choice recommendation. I just got on her website and order some samples for myself. I let you know how my skin reacts. I'm excited.

Where do you get Provenance from? I would love to give that a try as well. This is such a helpful thread. Thank you to whoever started this.

Just wanted to let you know, I went to the Clinique counter today and the MA told me they are getting a new line of products for Rosacea.


----------



## debdi (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi. I am DEBDI. I too suffer from it. not much is known about it in my country. the doc's kept on telling me to use AHA products and it became worse. i did my own study and realized in time .. hopefully what it was. I too have just started using Rosacea Care. i can't say there's much diference. too early to tell. Any ways.. here is another famous line to try. The sher skincare system. from UK. It was featured once on Dr. Nase's website. i tried mineral makeup. i tink i cant use the one that has the chemical bismuth... in it. i go pimple like rash. any reccomendations for makeup? thanks


----------



## bolistoli (Nov 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *miss_binky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi everyone,
I'm new here and am so glad to have found other people who can relate to the whole rosacea thing. I've was diagnosed with rosacea about 18 months ago and have managed to prevent flare-ups by switching to organic skin care (Dr Hauschka). However, none of the products I've tried have helped with the flushing




Has anyone here tried laser/IPL treatments?

Thanks!

I had three laser treatments. Very uncomfortable, very expensive and they did absolutely nothing for my rosacea. I have been using Olay Total Effects 7x after seeing two articles in magazines by prominent doctors. Apparently the Olay contains Niacin with helps with the redness and it also contains an SPF 15. Another lifesaver is the Cover FX make-up which was created in a hospital. Not only does it tone down redness but also has ingredients which soothe the skin. It also has an SPF.


----------



## jenbug1 (Nov 11, 2007)

I am so excited about this thread! I am a member on many boards and have never seen such an extensive thread on this problem.. I have had a red nose for about 10 years now... no problems anywhere else.. I kinda look like rudolph the reindeer



I have read many helpful things in here so far... thanks so much for everyones contributions!

jen


----------



## Amor Divino (Nov 12, 2007)

I have rosacea pretty bad I found relief with a hydrocortisone salve from a natural skin care company. It has worked great for me.


----------



## tuhnoo (Nov 13, 2007)

I've had this ever since I began getting pimples I think, and all the treatments (I probably had used in excess of 50 products or something) really aggravated my skin and caused my rosacea to worsen.

it's nice to know that I'm not alone I guess!


----------



## Mav (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi everyone! This is my first time on this board and I was so excited when I saw that there was a Rosacea group. I was diagnosed with some minor rosacea (around my cheeks and sides of my nose) a few years ago and was given Rosasol, a 1% Metronidazole cream by my doctor. It helped clear up my redness, which was due to a BHA lotion that caused my flare-up. As for skin care, I use Paula's Choice-- it is fragrance-free, a definite plus for my skin.

I wanted to share a book that helped me during the early stages of finding out about rosacea: "Rosacea: Your self-help guide" by Arlen Brownstein and Donna Shoemaker. It covers everything from what rosacea is to how your lifestyle can affect your conditon. It is a definite must read for anyone who has this condition/wants to know more about it.

I'm currently trying to find a foundation that I can use to help cover up any redness-- my tinted moisturizer just doesn't cut it anymore. I've tried MMU (Everyday Minerals and Silk Naturals) but couldn't use them because I broke out/had an allergic reaction. Any recommendations???


----------



## KristinB (Dec 11, 2007)

I was recently told I have a very milk case of rosacea a couple months ago. I have the flushing and a bunch of red/purple marks on my cheeks. I though it was acne scars but they kept getting worse in places where I hadn't broke out. So now my derm has me on finacea at night and she just added metrogel for the mornings and using Rosanil as a cleanser. I haven't seen much of a difference with the finacea but my derm said she said a big difference. I just want my skin to look clear.


----------



## Winkiedo (Dec 11, 2007)

I've started treatment with PPx. I will update you girls with its effectiveness.


----------



## lummerz (Dec 11, 2007)

I have redness on my cheeks for many years and i have found a nice cleanser that calms my skin down. good skin all calm creamy cleanser. Its working so far. I also notice that little bumps are disappearing and my cheeks look a lot less irritated and much smoother. I also should say that I don't wash my face everyday unless i'm sweating or been outside all day. I found that washing my face everyday was a contributor.

I don't wear makeup because i have good skin other than the redness on my cheeks.

Im happy..and now i'm trying to find a nice moisturizer...


----------



## Winkiedo (Dec 12, 2007)

*bolistoli*, doesn't the niacin in Olay Total effect trigger your Rosacea?

can you please share those articles about it.


----------



## Winkiedo (Dec 18, 2007)

I checked the Oil of Olay and there's night cream, serum, etc.

The one that controls redness is the serum. I've been on it for 3 days already and I think I'm developing bumps but I'm not sure if this is because I'm about to have my period. Will keep you guys posted.


----------



## bolistoli (Dec 18, 2007)

Sorry, but I didn't hang on to the magazines with those particular articles. I think with rosacea it's a matter of what works for one person will not work on someone else. I have had good results though with the Cover FX make-up. It not only covers the redness but it also contains a sunscreen and ingredients that calm that sunburn-like hotness. You should check out their web site. The products are reasonably priced and last a long time.


----------



## letilody (Dec 23, 2007)

Hello,

Since my adolescence, I suffer from couperose, on cheeks only. I tried several creams and even three different types of laser but no (for me) gave me contentment.

I used a green concealer during years but I left, to pass directly in the bottom of opaque complexion which hides my blush more.

Bye


----------



## Winkiedo (Dec 26, 2007)

I was able to buy the Olay 7x serum however it's not for me, although the box says it can reduce redness. I developed small bumps on my face. I think it is because of the fragrance. Probably it can work for those who are not sensitive for fragrance


----------



## so fetch! (Dec 29, 2007)

i was prescribed with something called finacea and it seems to have reduced the redness somewhat


----------



## KristinB (Jan 2, 2008)

Since my derm prescribed me Finacea I have been having horrible breakouts. So now she has me on metrogel in the mornings and Finacea at night. I still seem to be breaking out but not as horribly.


----------



## suzizack (Jan 4, 2008)

Since I started using Merlot skincare and Prosacea my rosacea has greatly improved. I can get all of it at Walgreens drug store locally. Merlot skincare is also sold on line. I'm sure Prosacea could be located on line too. It workes better for me than metrogel without drying me out. I still use Aromaleigh mineral makeup too. Any mmu with bismuth oxy is certain to cause me a rosacea flareup. Talc will too,as does menthol and mineral oil products.


----------



## Pri (Jan 15, 2008)

my mom has the rosacea problem too. she just uses mint concealer when she wants to get rid of it.


----------



## marlolovesmac (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi, I do not have rosacea, but I am in skin care school now. So far, I have learned that Herbal Tea Compresses are great for soothing irritated skin, such as Rosacea, as well as sunburn, sensitive skin, post-waxing skin, or irritated skin in general. They are easy to do at home if you are not near a spa/clinic that offers them. Take 4 bags of chamomile tea and steep in 2 cups of boiling water for 10 minutes. Place in one-gallon container, and add 4-6 cups of cool water in the solution. It's easiest to use a cotton roll cut into sections to cover the face and eyes - but any type of cotton ( rounds or roll ) or any type of soft cloth will work. Soak in tea, wringing out the excess, but not so that it's dry - then apply to face and neck area. Use small cotton pads to cover the eyes, also soaked in tea. Compress the skin for 5-10 minutes. It's cool, relaxing, and really soothes the skin and helps to reduce redness.


----------



## Darla (Jan 30, 2008)

I tried reading through everything here and hopefully I didn't miss anything. I have been developing a problem which i think is maybe Rosacea but I am not sure. I am scheduling an appt with Dermatologist to confirm. But in the meantime (that will take some time) I wanted to inquire here. I have been getting this mostly on my nose but sometimes near the under part of the eyes. It starts like a blind pimple and while I am being careful not to put any pressure on it , it will eventually come to a head and maybe even seep a little. Sorry this is a little gross. What troubles me is underneath it is like there are 2 or 3 closely located pimples (papules?) and it persists for like a week or so. Sometimes after it goes it leaves a small indentation in the skin. Very unsightly. Does this sound familiar to anyone? thanks in advance


----------



## StaceyNan (Feb 6, 2008)

I have found over the years that my rosacea and excema both flare up when I eat sugar, garlic, sulfite foods, preservatives, soy, wheat, wine, strawberries and non organic vegetables. Blue Sage Naturals "Steves Stuff" is the only product that controls the intense itching of the rosacea on my cheeks and the excema that is on my eyelids.


----------



## Sugrnspice (Feb 9, 2008)

Bilostoli....when I used a cream with Niacin as the main ingredient it was an immediate bad reaction. Now I just read this: Another derivative of niacin, niacinamide, also known as nicotinamide can also be used as a treatment for arthritis by adding with cartilage production as well as an anit-flammatory treatment in acne and rosacea.

Meaning it's not Niacin...it's made from it. There is a difference.

BUT .. then I just read this as well...â€˜Niacin flushâ€™ that is caused by B3 (Niacin) and is believed to exacerbate Rosacea.

Then.. someone else mentioned sea buckthorn. Here is an article about using it as well. seabuckthorn.com/rosacea ROSACEA AND SEABUCKTHORN CAUSE AND EFFECT

I know my face has red splotches on my forehead and sides of my cheeks, chin, and sometimes my eye lid with have a say in this too.

It's been interersting to read all the different things people have used.

I think I will check out the Pepto one as I have heard of that calming skin before and it's inexpensive for a test run. The sea buckthorn as well. Apparently it comes in soap and other ways. I looked for it on walgreens and cvs online and it didnt show up except as an ingredient in other products. I checked out those products ingredients and ....it says it has sea buckthorn in it, but I didn't see it up top of the list. Will go hunting the health food store instead.


----------



## sunshine85 (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks for starting this thread, I have been getting a blotchy rash that started on my face and spread to my neck when I would get very emotional about something,then after about a half hour it will go away. I thought it was rosacea because it stings and has alot of the signs. My dermatologist says its not rosacea, but I don't know what else it could be. Does anyone have any insight on this?


----------



## Mav (Feb 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Sugrnspice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Bilostoli....when I used a cream with Niacin as the main ingredient it was an immediate bad reaction. Now I just read this: Another derivative of niacin, niacinamide, also known as nicotinamide can also be used as a treatment for arthritis by adding with cartilage production as well as an anit-flammatory treatment in acne and rosacea. Meaning it's not Niacin...it's made from it. There is a difference.

BUT .. then I just read this as well...â€˜Niacin flushâ€™ that is caused by B3 (Niacin) and is believed to exacerbate Rosacea.

Then.. someone else mentioned sea buckthorn. Here is an article about using it as well. seabuckthorn.com/rosacea ROSACEA AND SEABUCKTHORN CAUSE AND EFFECT

I know my face has red splotches on my forehead and sides of my cheeks, chin, and sometimes my eye lid with have a say in this too.

It's been interersting to read all the different things people have used.

I think I will check out the Pepto one as I have heard of that calming skin before and it's inexpensive for a test run. The sea buckthorn as well. Apparently it comes in soap and other ways. I looked for it on walgreens and cvs online and it didnt show up except as an ingredient in other products. I checked out those products ingredients and ....it says it has sea buckthorn in it, but I didn't see it up top of the list. Will go hunting the health food store instead.

I've been using Garden of Wisdom's Rosacea Serum which has seabuckthorn as one of its ingredients. It's worked really well so far...very calming.


----------



## StaceyNan (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes, sea buckthorn is in my soap that I buy from Blue Sage Naturals. It is also in the "Steves Stuff" that I buy from them also. And, my best way to control the redness is my diet as I've mentioned above


----------



## Froodychick (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi all

I've been enjoying this thread a lot. I'm not sure if I have rosacea or not, but I think I do. I'll be seeing a dermatologist as soon as I can make an appt (I live in a small town, we only have one dermatologist that comes here, and that's only on Tuesdays). My main problem is the flushing and hot face. I've always blushed easily but it had gotten nearly chronic redness. I've used Olay regenerist for 2yrs to decrease lines. Now I have trouble handling it, it makes my skin worse. I've tried Skin Effects redness control. I hated it- smelled awful, made my skin way to dry and tight, plus no change in redness. Next I tried Eucerin redness relief- unfortunately I had to wash it off quickly because my skin became red and bumpy. For now I'm back to olay for sensitive skin cleanser, with no real moisturizer,so I'm loving all the wonderful ideas for skin care!


----------



## patches702 (Apr 4, 2008)

Hello everyone

I am 39 yo and have had Rosacea for about 3 years now. It started when I noticed the small blisters erupting on my nose and on my chin. I thought I was having a relapse of shingles I had when I was 19. My family doctor said it wasn't shingles, rather I had a severe case of Acne. So she gave me a prescription of Tetracycline and changed my birth control pill to Yasmin. (Btw ... Yasmin is supposed to be the best BC for controlling Acne). I stopped taking Tetra after 18 months as it did nothing for me.

During the 18 months I was trying out different skin care products. I have the typical T-zone oily face AND a super sensitive face left from the shingles. SO my final (and current) regime is as follows:

Morning (After shower) - wipe my face with OXY Deep Cleaning Daily Cleansing Pads (2% w/w Salicyclic Acid). Then I wear Aveeno - Clear Complexion Daily Moisturizer (with Salicyclic Acid) for the rest of the day.

Night (Before Bed) - wipe my face with OXY Deep Cleaning Daily Cleansing Pads. I then apply Vichy Laboratoires - Norma Derm Nuit (Night). The cream enters the pores and limits the hyperactivity of sebum production creating larger pores. It is supposed to reduce the size of the pores after four weeks which in turns is supposed to reduce pimples. Bottom line for me ... my face is not as red and I don't have any more blisters when I wake up in the morning.

Now, the only time when those blisters appear and when my face reddens is during my period and under severe stress (for me).

Now ... my biggest challenge is to find a really good eye moisturizing cream to keep hydrated and to mimize my signs of aging.

Oh yes before I forget ... if you are looking for a sheer but good coverage foundation ... I highly recommend Natural FX - Water based Foundation. You do have to purchase this line's setting powder AND there is a special brush applicator. The application is more of a spackle technique as opposed to "rubbing" it on. I am also currently trying Make Up For Ever's High Definition Foundation and it is VERY nice. It is sheer, covers well and does not irritate my face. This product is used by professional MUA and comes highly recommended. They also have a concealer product that covers tattoos. If that doesn't hide the redness... nothing will.

Another item that will help foundation stay on your skin for longer is Smashbox's Photo Finish Color Correcting Foundation Primer. Mine is purple and it hides the nominal redness I do have.

Finally, if any of you are looking for an excellent eye concealer that covers well ... Guerlain's issima Precious Light Smoothing Illuminator is unbelievable. It applies quickly, doesn't crease and does not bleed away. It is expensive but my genetically flawed dark-under-the-eyes is erradicated for the entire day.

If anyone has suggestions about eye cream ... let me know.

Thanks

Rhonda

I forgot ....

Laura Mercier's Secret Camoflauge Concealer is used by many celebrities and appears to be one of those "must haves" in one's makeup bag. I will be trying this product in the next couple of weeks.

I currently don't use a face concealer as my super sensitive skin can not tolerate any heaviness. I have found concealers add weight to the makeup base so I am cautious. The Make Up For Ever's concealer was very good (I had a makeover done). My skin was able to breath and had a great matte appearance.

That's all I got ...


----------



## Winkiedo (May 22, 2008)

Hello everyone. Is anybody using the Neova R2 light or Neova R2 Serum for your Rosacea. I ordered this online and hope it will work for me.

I am tired of laser treatments as it is tooooo expensive and the effect is short lived


----------



## terra (Jun 9, 2008)

thanks for sharing


----------



## yahoo (Jul 9, 2008)

i thought rosacea was for old ppl


----------



## Winkiedo (Jul 9, 2008)

feedback re Neova R2 light.

My skin is sooo much better now. It calmed the redness although did not totally eradicate it. I still need IPL shots but it will be less often.


----------



## suzizack (Jul 9, 2008)

Seabuckthorn seed oil has worked beautifully for my rosacea. I get it from Blue Sage Naturals . I buy the 2 ounce jar of the seed oil (one for skin , not hair- there are two types on the website ). I mix it with jojoba oil and use as a serum.

Steve's stuff is good too of course as is the soap and shampoo etc..

Seabuckthorn seed oil is not in our local health food store. Some of the SBT found on places like ebay is diluted , not pure btw.

Zenmed, I have read good and bad reviews. Never tried it myself and they do not offer samples only f/s. I think they used to have a return policy tho.

I am contemplating trying Markeys Garden Of Wisdom Rosacea Serum.

Merlot skincare from Walgreens or on line is working well for me as is Prosacea (walgreens, walmart etc) vs a prescription med. .

Sugar.. not only aggravates my rosacea but also my tinnitus.. double trouble.


----------



## Oz_princess (Aug 10, 2008)

I get facial flushing but I don't think I have rosacea. I've done some research and I don't have all the characteristics of it, just the redness. It used to be much worse when I was younger


----------



## Winkiedo (Aug 11, 2008)

It could be pre rosacea. It would still be a good idea to consult a dermatologist. Because once you have rosacea it could not be cured only controlled


----------



## RetroKitten (Dec 3, 2008)

What does not be cured mean?

Can it fade until you see no redness and then "break out"again at any time or is the redness always visible?


----------



## magosienne (Dec 3, 2008)

It's a lifelong skin condition once you have it, and all you can do is keep it under control (i read it has a hereditary component).


----------



## RetroKitten (Dec 5, 2008)

thank you. but what exactly means "under control". is there always an amount of redness visible if you have rosacea?


----------



## Jacky Lucent (Dec 5, 2008)

I started with seborrheic dermatitis and terrible dandruff. It then developed into rosacea which which usually flared up doing the change of seasons. It has been easily controlled for me with regular visits to the dermatologist. Metrogel or noritate and plexion cleanser have controlled my problem. I'm apparently lucky. Others seem to have a harder time controling it.


----------



## magosienne (Dec 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *RetroKitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thank you. but what exactly means "under control". is there always an amount of redness visible if you have rosacea? it's a possibility but everyone's skin is different so i suppose the amount of rosacea that's still visible can vary.


----------



## moogarosen (Mar 5, 2009)

I have recently been diagnosed with Rosacea and my dermatologist has prescribed Rosac. I have also used Differin for several years. Does anyone have any experience with using one of these creams while sufferring from Rosacea. It would seem to me to be counterproductive as it thins the skin but I don't know


----------



## LawLady (Mar 6, 2009)

> Hi Genie,
> Welcome to Makeuptalk!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ethanparker3055 (Aug 5, 2011)

[SIZE=12pt]I also used to get compliments on my skin. About three years ago I started to see a change. I was using fewer blushes on my face because my cheeks were always red. I noticed that the texture of my skin was changing. I was getting terrible infections that actually caused the top layer of my skin to peel off leaving it open and raw (very painful). My skin was not healing well anymore and was scarring. Even my scalp was changing. I went to one dermatologist that handed me a pamphlet, told me I had rosacea, gave me a prescription for a topical ointment and sent me on my way[/SIZE]

About Rosacea Treatment


----------



## ethanparker3055 (Aug 5, 2011)

[SIZE=12pt]I also used to get compliments on my skin. About three years ago I started to see a change. I was using fewer blushes on my face because my cheeks were always red. I noticed that the texture of my skin was changing. I was getting terrible infections that actually caused the top layer of my skin to peel off leaving it open and raw (very painful). My skin was not healing well anymore and was scarring. Even my scalp was changing. I went to one dermatologist that handed me a pamphlet, told me I had rosacea, gave me a prescription for a topical ointment and sent me on my way[/SIZE].

About Rosacea Treatment


----------



## SecretStopsAcne (Aug 5, 2011)

This is a nice post. I am also unknown from Rosacea. After reading your post I get knowledge about this. This is very informative knowledge.


----------



## kristinhaase (Jan 1, 2014)

I noticed this thread has been dead for a while!  I'd love to get it started up again.


----------



## Katherine4858 (May 30, 2021)

As a nurse, my face was blistered, red, and itched from my mask. My rosacea got worse. My boss suggested me to try dermalmd rosacea treatment and I gave to use it and trust me it cleared it all up. I am very pleased with my results and will continue to use rosacea.


----------

